# opinions on next strain?



## 64yoda (May 4, 2015)

I was hoping to start another grow and I was hoping for ideas for strains.

Right now, I've got Blueberry Headband PP, Berry Ryder AF, Afghan Kush AF, and Anubis AF. I don't mind if the next strain is more difficult, but I'd like to stay at least half Indica until I know I can handle Sativa-dominants. It would not be bother me one bit to grow PP. I thought that I would be too impatient waiting on a PP, but now I realize that patience is one of my better virtues with growing.

Was hoping for something that had a more creative high. I really don't know if indicas or sativas usually provide that. I read about Satori, but first off I assume it's more for experienced growers, and secondly they said it's also for experienced smokers (which I am not) because of the soaring THC levels. As long as it's got at least a 50% Indica ratio, it's alright.

Any ideas? :48:


----------



## Dman1234 (May 4, 2015)

If you want to run Satori go for it, I wouldnt say it is for experienced growers only. Its actually a fairly easy plant to grow.


----------



## Rosebud (May 4, 2015)

I agree with dman, satori is a great plant to grow. She is a nice creative high. It will be a fine choice.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 4, 2015)

Well, Satori is not difficult to grow, but I do have to agree that Satori is for experienced smokers.  While it is easy to grow, it is high in THC and is a sativa, which can make people paranoid if they are not used to high THC strains.  As much as I love Satori, if you wanting something 1/2 indica and with less THC, I would recommend something other than Satori.  Maybe 8 Miles High would be a better choice for you, also from Mandala, but not quite so strong.


----------



## 64yoda (May 5, 2015)

Thanks!!

I just read about 8 Miles High. I think I'm going to go ahead and get it.

Could you recommend a 2nd one too? I don't want to go over 5 plants cuz of the law regarding 5 plants and lower. Once the Berry Ryder is done, I'll be down to 3 and she's almost finished. And if my Blueberry Headband doesn't survive whatever is wrong with her, then I'll be down to 2.

This time I got no requests, but I'll tell you a bit about myself so the vets can cater something to me I guess.

I already suffer from paranoia having nothing to do with mj. I have ever since 1999 and I'm on a prescription for that. I also suffer from TRD (Treatment Resistant Depression). The only thing that has worked in almost 16 years has been a stimulant that starts with an A and ends in an L that most people know students abuse when studying for exams. I just don't want to break forum rules. My doc prescribed me the lowest adult dose and yet I've gone from 225 pounds in Oct '14 to 160 pounds in Feb '15. This is for a 6 ft 4 in male in his thirties. Yikes. So I'm looking into natural remedies (Rhodiola rosea and L-Theanine seem to be helping a lot and basically doing the same thing, but I haven't gone off the med yet cuz my doc isn't ready to pull me off it). Other than that, cuz of the really bad depression, my motivation levels are quite low and when I sleep, I sleeeep - I'm talking like 17 hours per day, having nothing to do with meds. It's just what I do when the depression kicks in. I sleep and never eat.

I know this isn't a dispensary, but when it comes to natural, I think it's the only way to go, hence why organic growing is so important to me I guess. Thanks for letting me vent 

I will more than likely purchase whatever is recommended to me, so please don't hold back, but just remember that I haven't smoked now in over 2 months and before that I only started up again after 15 years last October. But I do gotta say this. Once I got over the "hump" - around mid-January I was actually taking my meds every other day and sometimes every two days with no adverse side-effects. So, I know there is hope for me yet with bud.

:yeahthat:


----------



## Kraven (May 5, 2015)

Went to look and mandella is closed till 2016, does anyone know where to get the beans or is it cut only now ?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 5, 2015)

64yoda, your doc is probably never going to pull you off those.  I am an old lady and not familiar with the pharmaceutical you are speaking of, but any amphetamine is going to increase paranoia.  I do not know exactly what treatment resistant depression is...does this mean it is not caused by a physiological cause?

Kraven--Mandala only is open themselves a short time every year.  Their web site does have a list of seed brokers who sell their seeds.


----------



## Grower13 (May 5, 2015)

I've got 8miles high in my grow now.......... You should look at pineapple chunk by Barney's farm........ easy to grow...... nice big easy to trim buds........ did not have much paranoia effect if any that I could tell.......... let your plants get well ripe in flower too.


----------



## Kraven (May 5, 2015)

I'll look, thanks.


----------



## Grower13 (May 5, 2015)

here is a good site to look at strains and their effects.

https://www.leafly.com/hybrid/pineapple-chunk


----------



## Kraven (May 5, 2015)

This is where I do my research: 

http://en.seedfinder.eu/



Leafly is good also, I just think this is better for my needs


----------



## Rosebud (May 5, 2015)

Hey Yoda, I know the very popular ADD drug you are speaking about, yes, it is speed of sorts.  I love those. lol, i have never had those really but i had something that is just like it and starts with R.

I want to throw out something that probably doesn't belong in a pot forum, but here goes. There is a genetic anomaly that is called MTHFR.  Here is a site about it. Helps everything if you have the genetic problem. 40 % of the population has it... check it out. http://mthfr.net/


----------



## 000StankDank000 (May 5, 2015)

I have ADHD and Used ALL the doctors speeds from A to Z and I found the strain Green crack to be the best in treating my ADHD.

C,mon rose you want the good stuff Mexican shards. The real Ice shards. LoL


----------



## 000StankDank000 (May 5, 2015)

Oh was your question what strain will work with taking doctor speed and smoking?


----------



## 64yoda (May 6, 2015)

Kravenhead said:


> Went to look and mandella is closed till 2016, does anyone know where to get the beans or is it cut only now ?



I checked the 'Tude last night. 8 Miles High was out of stock. Not sure if other seedbanks carry Mandella. I've never used anyone other than the 'Tude, only cuz I heard very good things about them. And I've never purchased anything by Mandella. They have a TON of info on their site. I couldn't even finish everything in one sitting.



The Hemp Goddess said:


> 64yoda, your doc is probably never going to pull you off those.  I am an old lady and not familiar with the pharmaceutical you are speaking of, but any amphetamine is going to increase paranoia.  I do not know exactly what treatment resistant depression is...does this mean it is not caused by a physiological cause?
> 
> Kraven--Mandala only is open themselves a short time every year.  Their web site does have a list of seed brokers who sell their seeds.



I haven't had paranoia since my doc started me on it. It's Adderall. He started me on it in October of last year. I didn't start smoking until October, that same month. I had paranoia at first, but it was expected after having not smoked in 15 years. By the time I got to January of this year, the paranoia was gone. I read about people getting really bad effects mixing the pharmaceutical and bud, but I never had any of those issues.

Treatment Resistant Depression is usually something that is characterized with people who have Bipolar Type II disorder, but not always. Most patients with TRD never respond well to anti-depressants. This is why my doc finally prescribed the stimulant. I don't know if I have ADD or not, but he prescribed it for the clinical depression. And it worked. Only thing that has worked that hasn't turned me into a zombie.

Regarding the paranoia, he said that the paranoia is a symptom of the depression, not the other way around. He just told me that recently. I always thought it was the other way around. It's actually nice, cuz if I can rid myself of depression, then I can rid myself of paranoia. Kill two birds with one stone, or many stones, or just get stoned 



Grower13 said:


> I've got 8miles high in my grow now.......... You should look at pineapple chunk by Barney's farm........ easy to grow...... nice big easy to trim buds........ did not have much paranoia effect if any that I could tell.......... let your plants get well ripe in flower too.



I'll check it out.



Grower13 said:


> here is a good site to look at strains and their effects.
> 
> https://www.leafly.com/hybrid/pineapple-chunk



Leafly is the only site I knew that did this kind of thing. It's nice too that they allow reviews. Sometimes it's obvious that someone had smoked something different than what they thought they smoked. Like when you're in the Blueberry reviews and someone mentions something about it feeling like they are wearing a hat (Blueberry Headband).



Kravenhead said:


> This is where I do my research:
> 
> http://en.seedfinder.eu/
> 
> Leafly is good also, I just think this is better for my needs



I'll check Seedfinder out. I already got the tab open 



Rosebud said:


> Hey Yoda, I know the very popular ADD drug you are speaking about, yes, it is speed of sorts.  I love those. lol, i have never had those really but i had something that is just like it and starts with R.
> 
> I want to throw out something that probably doesn't belong in a pot forum, but here goes. There is a genetic anomaly that is called MTHFR.  Here is a site about it. Helps everything if you have the genetic problem. 40 % of the population has it... check it out. http://mthfr.net/



Rose, yeah, I was actually thinking of asking my doc if he could switch me temporarily to R, since it's not quite as stimulating as Ad. I just ordered some Irwin's Naturals Brain Awake and Irwin's Naturals Sunny Mood. I'm gonna go off the Add and see if those help. There were a bunch of reviews on Amazon.com of people saying they were taking ADD meds and the first one helping even more than their prescriptions ever did.



000StankDank000 said:


> Oh was your question what strain will work with taking doctor speed and smoking?



StankDank, I don't think it really matters. Hopefully, I'll be off the doc prescribed stuff soon. I can't lose anymore weight anyway without it getting extremely unhealthy. This is why I want to start smoking again so soon. Hopefully, it would help my weight balance itself out some more.

I think it would be great if a strain helped a lot with appetite and didn't cause much paranoia, but I was still open to suggestions.

:vap_bong__emoticon:


----------

